# hemphill/wilder?



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

what are some good hemphill/wilder breeders out there? or relatively tight hemphill/wilder? as always when it comes to looking up stuff on these dogs on google, nothing worth mentioning comes up.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

that pretty much somes it up. =]


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

well thats a bummer


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

look into the OFRN thread in bloodline section. you can find some wilder there. google hemphill and read what you can.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

ofrn is looking like a good future option


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

You won't find many of these dogs online. Try going to some ADBA shows and meeting people.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

that's the truth I plan on it in the next year or so and see if I can't meet a few people


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

My 15 year old just passed away. This was pretty much the top side of her Ped. Anyways, here's the link to them Wilder/Hemphill dogs

Old Family Reds | Red Bruiser


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow awesome ped


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Go to the home page on that link as they have what you are looking for on the ground.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [3501] :: KILLEN'S CID

*Good modern stuff from these strains .. most of the ones I like go back to here or to Geronimo II or to Centipede..*

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [979] :: ROSS' RED DEVIL (8XW)


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree with you firehazard


----------

